# Greatest Symphony #39



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

Ok maybe this ain't so much of a contest.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I can imagine that there would be some relatively well known composer in the mid 21st century who write a 39th symphony to beat all others.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I can imagine that there would be some relatively well known composer in the mid 21st century who write a 39th symphony to beat all others.


Really? I feel the symphonies a little out of fashion.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

So, Hovhaness must have a 39th, eh?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

emiellucifuge said:


> Really? I feel the symphonies a little out of fashion.


Hogwash. If symphonies are good enough for Carl Vine then they're good enough for me.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Vine and how many others?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

emiellucifuge said:


> Vine and how many others?


Segerstam.


----------



## Romantic Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

emiellucifuge said:


> Vine and how many others?


Diamond. QFT


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

As long as the unknown talented composer of 21th century don't be an anti-classic/anti-romantic, don't use 
the 'experimental music' way and produce less noices, he might get my vote.

Luckily I like Haydn's No. 39 symphony much enough, so I vote for him. If it was Symphony No. 40 or 41 I 
would choose Mozart.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Mozart's Sym 39 is my favorite of the Mozart symphonies. However, I cut my teeth on the George Szell version, and no other performance I've heard since has ever equaled it for me except a live version I heard a few years ago. Most conductors fail (for me) to capture the Landler-like aspect of the Trio, and no one else hits just the right tempo for the finale.


----------



## PianoMan (Mar 13, 2005)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Hogwash. If symphonies are good enough for Carl Vine then they're good enough for me.


Vine wrote symphonies? I'm really only familiar with his 1st Piano Sonata and his Flute Sonata. I'll have to check these out.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Ha - how many people voted Mozart without actually knowing Haydn's 39th? It's a safe bet though.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

emiellucifuge said:


> Vine and how many others?


Glass is one I completely forgot. He hasn't written a 39th symphony though.


----------



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

stomanek said:


> Ha - how many people voted Mozart without actually knowing Haydn's 39th? It's a safe bet though.


Ha I posted the poll and even I'm not familiar with Haydn's 39th.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

That's naughty and I see the joke - it's like what's better Beethoven 7 or Mozart 7. Still - there are Haydn people who would not give a semiquaver for Mozart's entire output.


----------

